# Pizza & Calzone



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sausage? Your homemade breakfast sausage or homemade Italian sausage? Sounds like you need a 13" cast iron pan. One heavy............ I have one but it takes both hands for me to handle anymore.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My homemade Italian sausage patties. I have a 12” iron pan, it’s impossible
for me to lift it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That DOES look fantastic, if it was as good as it looks it had to be wonderful.


----------

